# Angle Eyes.....how long to use???



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I bought the Angel eyes for Gracie.....I used it for about 10 days and stopped. The bottle says to use for 3 months......is that right???? Her eyes seem to have cleared up, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We started in Feb (I think?), I gave it to him daily for 2 or 3 weeks then cut back to every other day for the next month and now I just give 1/8 tsp 2 or 3 times a week. I tried to cut back further, but the stains began reappearing, so we are sticking to every 3 days.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I bought the Angel eyes for Gracie.....I used it for about 10 days and stopped. The bottle says to use for 3 months......is that right???? Her eyes seem to have cleared up, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I only used it for about a week, but I was using Angels Glow, I believe they're very similer. The stains completely went away so now I don't use it. I will though if I see the staining coming back. Those products are amazing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the stuff, but only used it for a week, then1/8 tea for a week.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I used it for 2 weeks. And then a few weeks ago Wilson ate something that made him throw up a few times, he got dehydrated and his tearing came back, so we used it again for an additional week.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes? *makes mental note to check it out*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Ok, so good to know everyone else had such quick results too. Her eyes are pure white again







.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Ok, since I haven't been around much lately and hanging out on a yorkie forum please catch me up...what is Angel Eyes?

also ...where do I get it???


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Ok, since I haven't been around much lately and hanging out on a yorkie forum please catch me up...what is Angel Eyes?
> 
> also ...where do I get it???
> 
> ...


 

You can get it here


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I would say use it for 2-3 weeks and stop for around a month. I personally won't start again until you notice the tearing starting up.

The active ingredient is Tylan.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202930
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to get Tylan from my vet and he wouldn't agree to it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I bought the Angel eyes for Gracie.....I used it for about 10 days and stopped. The bottle says to use for 3 months......is that right???? Her eyes seem to have cleared up, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use it. It is an antibiotic and I don't recommend people use antibiotics unless under the direction of a vet. If indeed your dog's tear stains are from a bacterial infection, then a course of tylan (the active ingredient in angel eyes which is much cheaper if you just buy the tylosin powder) or tetracycline should clear it up (10-14 days). I would not put a dog on antibiotics long term unless there was a good reason for it (ie not cosmetic).


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197747
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So are you saying that you wouldn't use Angel Eyes?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> So are you saying that you wouldn't use Angel Eyes?[/B]


Correct, I wouldn't use Angel Eyes nor would I use Eye Envy. I'd take my dog to an ophthalmologist and if nothing was found to cause excessive tearing, I'd consider a single trial course of antibiotics under veterinary supervision.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i used it for about a month straight then just gave tylan powder every few days for a few more weeks. her eyes are still about 80% clear underneath and i have not really used it in the last week or so. if it starts to come back bad, i will use the tylan powder for a few days or so. just try stopping it, then if stains re-apear really bad use again for a week or so


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

How are you getting Tylan powder? My vet refused when I asked about it.


----------



## kittylindak (Apr 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197747
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if it comes back?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't believe that tear staining is "cosmetic". Tear staining is usually caused by Ptyrosporin (Red Yeast) and bacterial infections -- tylosin is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes, and it kills the red yeast. Wilson's tearing was so bad his was getting "tear burns", the constant tearing was burning his skin and causing his hair to break off. His little face itched constantly and he was very uncomfortable.

Wilson was on Angel Eyes for 2 weeks, and his tearing went away 100%. He got sick last month, and got dehydrated- and his tearing came back. I put him back on the Angel Eyes for 2 weeks, and the tearing went away again.

kittylindak -- you should cut away all the wet red hair- as much as possible, try Angel Eyes, or a product with an active ingredient of tylosin. Also make sure your dog doesn't have an eye infection, or bad teeth, or currently teething.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

you can buy tylan powder online at omahavaccines.com i think or just google it. it cost about $35 or so but comes with a lot more- the bottle i was sent expires in 2 months though (and i only bought it a month ago!). good luck


----------

